# .... something for the ladies



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bicycle-Well-Made-French-Vintage-Cycle-Skirt-Lifter_W0QQitemZ320070893256

peace


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

That's actually pretty cool.
That comment from someone who hasn't worn a dress since McGovern ran for president.


----------



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

cheddarlove said:


> That's actually pretty cool.
> That comment from someone who hasn't worn a dress since McGovern ran for president.


Im glad you responded ... for a second there the silence was deafening. 

Very cool item, and something that most peep's would know little about which is why I posted here. As skirts were so long back in the late 19th century (seeing bare ankles was considered risque) it was usually very cumbersome to mount dismount a bicycle and this device would normally be attached to the belt and one would clip the skirt hem to the end pinchers, so allowing one less thing to worry about. Substantial slips, stockings and petticoats still meant women could still retain some modesty. Back then it was mostly no brakes, fixed gear and heavy machinery, wheels were bigger and most riding positions were much higher off the ground than today ... this device really was useful for women who wore the troublesome long skirts of the day.

If I was a woman such an item would more than pique my interest. Not in terms of value but as an objet or curio of amusement and of some importance signifying societal progression since those times. Remember that back then even the topic of women and cycling was still hot debate. Plus it sounds so cool ... "what's that?" .... "oh this thing ... well, it's a skirt lifter"  

c'mon sisters .... start bidding, you'll likely never see another and hubsands/lovers ... what better present for your woman who rides. I could almost envisage a club being formed inspired by this item ... imagine that ... "the Skirt Lifters Cycling Association of America".

somebody please buy it :thumbsup: 

peace


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

And for the weight weenies amongst us, it's only 30 grams.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Sadly I'm tempted. A friend gave me some beautiful vintage stuff and I am going to display it in a gorgeous glass front bookcase when our home office is ready.


----------



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

zeytin said:


> Sadly I'm tempted. A friend gave me some beautiful vintage stuff and I am going to display it in a gorgeous glass front bookcase when our home office is ready.



Why sadly? I'd be proud of you. They don't make this stuff anymore and I think you'd be hard pressed to find a women's specific cycling widget from an earlier vintage. Plus it's cool, french (like Henry) and only 30 grams as Il Sogno pointed out  

... but I do think it might go for soem bit higher than it is now (hard to tell as items like this are kind of untried on ebay in terms of market value). 

ciao


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Gay Biker On Acid said:


> Why sadly? I'd be proud of you. They don't make this stuff anymore and I think you'd be hard pressed to find a women's specific cycling widget from an earlier vintage. Plus it's cool, french (like Henry) and only 30 grams as Il Sogno pointed out
> 
> ... but I do think it might go for soem bit higher than it is now (hard to tell as items like this are kind of untried on ebay in terms of market value).
> 
> ciao


I'd bid on them 'cept all my extra $$'s going to converting my old lugged steel frame Pogliaghi to a fixie. Now if they made something to hold my arm warmers up I'd really be in a fix!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Sadly because I don't have the money to spend on things like that as much as I'd like them.


----------

